# Trailer tongue extension



## JustJosh'n (Oct 7, 2007)

<U>







</U>

Yep, ugliest trailer hitch yall have ever seen. However, this modified hitch now gives me the opportunity to slide the trailer itself back an additional 8 feet at the ramp and I now no longer even get a tire wet. This is a common practice in Hawaii as the seastate usually causes some surges at the marina ramps which usually will soak your rear end and/or bumper on a rougher day. After doing this numerous times (still washing down the rear hardware on the Tahoe), I still had my rear brakes and exhaust pipes deteriate much more rapid then they should have. So I broke out the wallet and did like the locals do and buy this extension. Cost was around $600 over there to have it done and now I stay high and dry.

Don't know if there is a need here in FL and even if any trailer shop would even perform such a weld job. However if there are any of you still dunking yall's vehicles in the drink just to get your boat to float off of the trailer, this may be a good idea for ya.

Cheers,


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Years ago In Washington state, we used this system. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Some of the ramps were so heavily covered with slime (at low tide)that you could not get enough traction to pull your boat out (including 4WD). Also had more than one truck that just kept sliding down the ramp when trying to launch. (Newbies to the area)<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I forgot to mention that the longer tounquealso helps when backing onto & down the ramp.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I've heard of this before. Thank you for the good pix's.



However in our area we have such a small tide change that it would not be needed. 



With that said, when I order a trailer I have them add 18in to 2ft more on the tong over what they do as standard. That small amount makes a world of difference in our area.



This is the kind of thing you can get when you know about it and ask for it. Deal with a trailer company that will do custom work like Hi tech Marine in Panama City. Fl. http://www.aluminumboattrailer.com/contact.html



It is for sure that what you see is what you get when buying a trailer from a lot ready to go and it will have what ever they deam as standard for the tong length and it's usually kinda short.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

So does the surge brake system still work? 

Looks like it would as long as the extra tongue can still slide and is only retained via the vertical pin at the original ball mount?


----------

